# odd-eye mouse (pics)



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In one of my recent fuzzy hairless litters which I expected to get PEWs, it turns out one of the parents carried himi, not PEW, and thus the splashed gene (Spl/*) showed through.

This mouse is an odd-eye. She is nearing 4 weeks old. Here are some pictures of her. When she's an adult I'll take more.

She is really tiny and hard to photograph. Some are clearer than others but you can see the difference in eyes:























































I am giving her to a friend of mine at the next show. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm, the trojan tri gene rears it head, me thinks.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She's a/a c^h/c d/d fz/fz Spl/spl.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

how adorable is she


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Great mouse! I've always fancied an odd-eyed mouse, and combining it with 'hairless' (fuzzy) would be even better for me because I couldn't show an odd eye anyway and I also like hairless so it doesn't hurt to have both in one mouse :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Cait! She is a bit of an oddball for sure. I initially thought her red eye was somehow smaller than her black eye, but I think she just squints her red eye more when out of the cage.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It must be hard having one eye that's more light sensitive than the other... I suppose we forget this when we are gushing over odd eyes (and that goes for rats and other animals too) - I wouldn't be surprised if they get a lot of headaches, though we'll never know.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually have a black plastic odds-and-ends container turned upside down for her so she can retreat into total darkness. 

I've heard from one person that odd-eyes are not genetic and cannot be passed down (i.e. it is more or less random) and I've heard from another person that it is polygenetic and relies on at least two or three different genes/modifiers to be expressed. What do you think?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nobody breeds for odd eyes in show mice as they are unstandardised so from that point of view I can't comment as I've never owned one. However as I understand it, it's to do with a spotting gene, therefore I suppose while the correct genes could be passed down in a family, whether they happen to cover the eye(s) at the right point is luck, much like breeding brokens, though some selection can improve the size and position of those spots. I have heard that they pop up in Hereford litters though, and they are a variety with a blaze.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not sure with mice but i know most rats get odd eyes from markings and i think yours could be the same looking at her markings..
A white patch near the eye or over the eye can dilute the eye pink or ruby.
looking at yours she has just that


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That makes a lot of sense...thanks, y'all!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

A very interesting looking mouse 

The splashing on the fuzzy/hairless looks really attractive.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks, Ian.

I wish I could afford to send Splashed to you guys in the UK. I know you lot are really talented breeders and could probably do such awesome things with it. 

As it is now, it's just something that pops up in my fuzzy hairless, whether I want it to or not (it can "hide" for generations when the C-dilutes on any mouse aren't _just right_ to make it show)!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so jealous.I bred an odd eye this year but it was one of those we all get,nice and chunky til weaning age then turned into a skeleton  God I'm green with envy.


----------

